# بنزين مجانا لسيارتك



## رشيد الديزل (16 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم

اولا الموضوع منقول من احد المنتديات ودلك للفائدة العامة وطلبا من صاحب الموضوع 

هل تعلم انك ممكن تركب سيارتك وتدفع 2 دولاركل 1000 كيلومتر =احسبها بالعملة المحلية تكون كام

يعنى كل الف كيلومتر فقط حوالى 1000

لية لان الوقود المستخدم ليس البنزين وﻻ حتى الغاز الطبيعى ماهو برضه غالى

انما هذة المرة بالهيدروجين

كيف ياعم الكلام ده

نعم الكلام ده مضبوط
وبيتم عن طريف تفكيك الماء الى عناصرة وهى الهيدروجين والاوكسجين وطبعا الغعز بيتصاعد وبيتم دفعه للموتور وبيحرق احسن من البنزين 300%

وهذا كلام العلماء

هل العملية مكلفة لاهىر ارخص مما تتخيل يمكنك عملها فى بلدك

الفكرة ببساطة
1=

الواح من الاستانلس ستيل المقاوم للصداء وممكن اسلاك

2=
بيكربونات الصودا ==لا تعرفها = اشتريها من السوبر ماركت باسم بيكنج بودر

3=

ماء مقطر لان ماء الشرب مليان املاح وزبالة

4=حوض او برطمان او اى شئ بغطاء محكم لمنع تسرب الغار


5 =
شوية خراطيم ومشتركات لوازم التركيب

6=
اسلاك ىكهرباء وفيوز بعلبته و مفتاح كهرباء سيارة وبعض الوازم

7= مكثف ماء لتجفيف الغاز من بخار الماء

الفكرة ببساطة شديدة ان عند وضع ملعقة بيكنج بودر على ليتر ماءءءءء واذابته ينتج خليط يسمى فى الكمياء الكترولويد اى انه قادر على تحريك الجزيئات فى الماء من خلال الكهرباء
وبتمرير الكهرباء ال 12فولت من بطارية السيارة الى لوحين من الاستانلس سينشاء بينهم قوة قادرة علىتفكيك جزئ الماء الى عناصزة

يعنى H2O-------= H+H+O

,ويبداؤء الغاز بالخروج وبيتم تجميعه وارساله الى مكان الكربراتير = او المنافود =بالنسبة للسيارات اللتى تعمل بنظام الحقن انجكشن

و المعروف ان عند احتراق غز الهيدروجين مع الاكسجين مرة اخرى فانة يتحول الى بخار ماء مما يحافظ على البيئة

طيب هل تم هذا نعم فى امريكا وانجلتر والفلبين وغيرها

طيب اريد ان ارى ذالك لاتاكد ستجد الكثير من الافلام تشرح ذالك على موقع youtube
طيب ممكن موقعلاحد تلك الشركات لنفهم الكلام اكثر

طبعا هنا الرابط
http://www.theclickbankguide.com/top...cts/water4gas/
,

وهنا مترجم للعربية

http://translate.google.com/translat...hl=en&ie=UTF-8

طيب ليه لانجدة عند العرب
لان البنزين موجود وا احد يريد يتعب نفسه فى البحث عن الجديد فى عالم الطاقة

طيب ممكن شرح اكثر

وليه لا

تخيل ان عندك علبه بحجم بطارية السيارة ضع بها 50 قطعة مو لوح الصاج المسمى استانلس استيل حجم كل واحدة 20 فى 15 سنتيمتر

اجعل ال 25 قطعه متوصلين على التوازى ووصلهم بالقطب السالب للبطارية

وال25 قطعه الباقيين وصلهم على التوازى بالقطب الموجب للبطارية

ويتم وضع فواصل صغيرة من البلاستيك بين الالواح حتى لا يلامسوا بعض والفيوز يخرب

اللواح الموجبة السالبة يتم تعشيقهم في بعض كما فى الواح بطارية السيارة

ويتم اخراج سلك الموجب والسلب من الوعاء للخارج

يتم ملئ الوعاء ب 5ليتر ماء مقطر + 5 ملعقة صغيرة من البيكنج بودر

ملحوظة يمكن ستبدالة بالبوتاس المسمى هيدروكسي الصوديوم = هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم

وعند العطار باسم الصودا الكاوية

فهى اشد للتفعل الكميائى

اى واحد من العنصرين ينفع

وصل خراطيم من الوعاء بعد غلقه الى الموتور ووصل الكهرباء الى لوعاء المغلق طبعا لمنع تسريب الغاز ستجد ان الموتور قام بالوران وتستطيع السير بالسيارة بون بنزين نهائيا

و فى انتظار تعديلاتكم واضافاتكم القيمة
لهذا المشروع


----------



## رشيد الديزل (16 فبراير 2009)

طريقة اخرى للحصول على الوقود
عن طريق الرنين
الرابط هنا
http://stores.homestead.com/hydrogen...StoreFront.bok

و
هنا الكثير كنت اود اضافته للموضوع وعلى سبيل المثال

فقراء الناس الذين لا يملكون الكثير من المال لشراء وقود التدفئة فى الشتاء
وﻻ حتى وقود الطبخ ولا حتى وقود لسياراتهم لائي سبب مثل فقدهم للعمل والبطلة ووو


هل تعلم ان بامكانهم الحصول على ذالك الوقود الرخيص

فهنا عدة طرق لذالك وابسطها

قطعة صغيرة من الالومنيوم تضعها فى زجاجة ويضاف اليها ثلاث ملاعق بوتاس =هيدروكسيد الصوديوم =يمكن شراؤة من العطار بدرهم او جنية او ريال

تكفى لاعطاء غاز الهيدروجين باستمرار لمدة 9ساعات متواصلة

والحمد لله هناك الكثير من المهندسين والفنيين يستطعوا تطبيق ذالك

فلم نحرم الناس من هذا العلم


وهذة فرصة لمن يرغب في انتاج شئ عربي لخدمة الناس
وتفتح ابوب الرزق للفقراء



عن طريق اضافة الهيدروجين الى الوقود


وهو مفيد جدا جدا جدا للسيارات القديمة عند عمل الفحص الفنى

للمواتير الخربانه واللتى بها دخان ازرق او ابيض

فمع هذا الجهاز يمكنك حرق البنزين بالكامل داخل الموتور وتلافى الدخان الازرق او الابيض



مع رفع قوة وكفائة الموتور الى 70 %




الصور هنا الصور هنا









كل هذا بيتم والعرب فى ثبات عجيب

الجدير بالذكر هنا ان الاجهزة اللتى تباع على الانترنت كلها تصنيع ورش محلية يعنى اى شاب يسنطيع عمل شئ مثله


والان الخبر الجديد هل تعلم اخى الكريم ان تلك الاجهزة تباع بقصد تقليل استهلاك الوقود سواء بنزين او ديزل لانه بتعمل على حرق كامل الوقود اثناء اشتعالها بالانفجار مما يتسبب فى رفع قدرة المحرك وزيادة قوة وسرعة تسارعه



واقوى واهم خبر انها شديدة النفع للسيارت القديمة واللتى يكون محركها خربان و يصدر دخان ازرق = او ابيض مشوب بزرقة

فعند استخدام تلك التقنية والجهاز فان كل الوقد سيشتعل مما يوءدى الى اختفاء الدخان الازرق والابيض

وبالتالى نجاح السيارة فى الفحص الفنى عند تجديد الترخيص لها
و كذالك تقلل من تلوث البيئة

فمتى نترك الخوف ونبداء العمل والتجربة
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Hydro...spagenameZWDVW







مايلزم تغييره اذا اردت سيارتك ان تعمل بالماء

حول سيارتك للعمل بالماء


ماذا تحتاج لتحويل سيارتك لكي تعمل بالماء ؟؟

هذا النظام بسيط يستمد الطاقة الكهربائية من الدارة الكهربائية للسيارة ذاتها ، فلا حاجة لأي طاقة كهربائية إضافية ، و لا بطاريات و لا دارات تقوية أو غيرها من زوائد و إضافات . يوصل إلى جهاز الكاربرتير و من ثم إلى المحرّك دون مواجهة أي تعقيدات من أي نوع . فقط أنت تحتاج إلي الأتي :

1_ خليه وقود ماء مثل الوارد شرحها في هذا الموقع .

2_ أكساء جدار الأسطوانات الداخلية للمحرك والمكابس بماده السيراميك وهذا ممكن عن طريق مواد سيراميك متوفرة بالأسواق تضاف مع زيت المحرك وتقوم بتغطيه كافه أجزاء المحرك الداخلية بالسيراميك لحماية الأجزاء من التآكل والصدأ .

3_عليك تغيير مجمع العادم مواسير العادم للستانلس ستيل كي لا تتآكل وأيضا صمامات المحرك ما لم تكن من الأستانلس ستيل .

4_تركيب كاربراتير من فئة F1 مثل المستخدم في المحركات التي تعمل بالغاز وتحتاج أيضا بعض الخراطيم للغاز مثل المستخدمة للغاز في المنازل .

5_ وعاء من البلاستيك يعمل كخزان للماء مع مضخة وقود عادية ( كالتي في السيارة )

6_نظام تحسس لتحديد مستوى الماء في حوض التفاعل بالإضافة إلى نظام تحسس مستوى الضغط في حوض التفاعل .

قد تتذمّر من هذه التعديلات ، لكن تذكر أنك ستحصل على وقود مجاني إلى الأبد ورغم أن الخطوات السابقة تبدوا طويلة إلا أنها لن تكلفك الكثير .
وثائق ومستندات
Stanley Meyer
وثائق ستانلي ماير وفيديو لسيارته التي تعمل بالماء :
الفيديو


​






ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــ ــ

احب ان اكمل بعض التعديلات

7--

جهاز فصل اتوماتيك لفصل الكهرباء عن الخلية عند زيادة ضغط الغاز عن 2 بار جوى =مثلا= كاللذى يستخدم فى كمبروسور ضاغط الهواء - فى محلات اصلاح الاطارات=الكاوتش

8--

جهاز يتحكم فى زيادة وتقليل الامبير الداخل الى الخلية للتحكم فى سرعة وحجم انتاج الغاز =و حتى يتناسب طرديا مع الضغط على دواسة البنزين

كلما ضغط اكثر وفتح باب الكربراتير اكثر احتجت الى غاز اكثر


9--

افضل الخلايا للسيارة

هو تشبه بطارية السيارة من حيث غدد الالواح و طريقة التوصيل - مثل البطاريه على التوالى حتى لاتستهلك امبير كبير وستحصل على نفس كمية الغاز تقريبا

السيارات اقل من 1 لتر سعة محرك تنجح معها خلية بحجم بطارىة 70 مبير

والسيارات الاكبر سعه من ذالك فستحتاج الى خلية اكبر بحجم البطارية سعه 100
امبير = بمعنى 25 سنتيمتر في 25 سنتيمتر فى 50 سنتيمتر

عرض في ارتفاع في طول



ومشكور من يجد معلومة تفيدنا في هذا الموضوع بالايبخل علينا بكتابتها

وشكرا لكم جميعا

و هنا نرى \ فيلم الرجل الفليبينى اللذى استطاع ايجعل سيارته تسير بوقود الماء Water Car ... Daniel Dingel



والخلية المستخدمة هى من اولى تجاربه
ولاحظ تقسيمها الى خانات كما هو الحال فى بطاريات السيارات

الربط

​

ان تغير الرابط فضع هذا العنوان فى يوتيوب


----------



## رشيد الديزل (16 فبراير 2009)

اليوم اقدم لكم احدى التجارب الناجحة لعمل وحدة انتاج وقود الماء = غاز الهيدروجين والاكسحين
لاستبداله بالبنزين
الرابط لفلم التجربة هنا

​


او اكتب فو يوتيوب هذا الاسم

show me your hydrogen fuel cell

الصور


انتظر حتى اكتمال تحميلها
1==
قبل ادارة المحرك وفاح الكونتاكت

لايوجد اى غاز متصاعد





2==
بدء تحليل الماء





3==
التحليل يصل بسرعة الى الاسفل








4==
التحليل بكامل الخلية الى اسفل الالواح






5==
مستوى درجة الجرارة لايتعدى ال60 درجة وهى ممتازة









6==
وحدة غسيل الغاو والمسمي بالببلر







شئ مفرح جدا مستوى النجاح الذى وصل اليه هؤلاء الناس

والان مع نفس المطور للخلية السابقة وقد استخدم الكهرباء المنزلية

110 فولت و 15 أمبير
حوالى 1515 وات كهربي

لانتاج غاز يكفى لعمل لهب لحام الحديد وتشغيل المحركات الكبيرة الصعة

والجدير بالذكر انه استخدم التيار الAC و ليس ال DC

,و استخدم 4 وحدات كل منها بها 10 خلايا
المجموع 40 خلية بمعدل 2,8 فولت الى 3 فولت لكل خلية منهم

الرابط للفلم هنا
YouTube - Hydrogen Generator Saves 20% - 80% Fuel and Increases Power



او اكتب اسمه فى يوتيوب

هناshow me your hydrogen fuel cell ~ H 2 Go®


الان مع الصور

1==
الجهاز وهو مغلق







2===
جهاز قياس الامبير وقياسه الان 15 أمبير




3==
عداد قياس الحرارة وهى لانزيد عن 60 درجة مئوية





4==






5==


كابل توصيل الكهرباء للجهاز




6==
خرطوم خروج الغازمن اعلى الجهاز



7==
مصدر الكهرباء من الحائط





8==

الباببلر او وحدة غسيل الغاز ولاحظ بالصورة سرعة وحجم الفقاعات وخروجها من الماء



9==

الجهاز مفتوح ولاحظ التوصيلات الكهربية كلها على التوالى وليس على التوازى



10==

اسم الغازعلى الجهاز



11=
اعلانه عن الكهرباء المستخدمه





12==

مواصفات جهازة قد كتبها على الورقة على الجهاز





هكذا يتم تقديم التجارب والخبرات للاخرين
ولهذا نجح هؤلاء وفشل الكثيرين


----------



## رشيد الديزل (16 فبراير 2009)

اليوم موعدنا مع
احد المخترعين لطرق الحصول على وقود الماء

واعطى اختراعه اسم Xogen

وهو يستخدم الذبذبات للتيار الكهربي للحصول على الوقود كما فى دائرة الرنين لستانلى ماير

ولكنه لم يضع للعامة سر اختراعه بالطبع

والان مع الرابط للفلم اللذى يعلن فيه عن اختراعه


​



وان تغير الرابط للفلم فاكتب اسمه فى يوتيوب وستجده
اسم الفلمXogen

و الان مع الصور والشرح البسيط لها


1==
صورة المطور للوقود وبدء شرحه

بان الماء يغطى اكثر من 72% من سطح الارض والناس فى غفلة عن فائدته










2==

سيبداء فى شرح نظامه الجديد






3==

صورة عنوان المنتج له






4==
نوع الجهاز






5==


صورة الجهاز والمكونات






6==

صورة البطاريتان المستخدمتان للتشغيل الوحدة









7====


صورة عداد قياس ضغط الغاز
لانه عندما تريد الحصول على شعلة مستمرة لابد من خروج الغاز بسرعة وهذا لن يتم الا اذا كان الغز واقع تحت الضغط













انتظر تحميل كل الصور

تابع باقى الشرح


الباقي

8==
كابل التوصيل الكهربي






9==
صورة مكونات الجهاز وترى بها الفلتر المائ للغاز






10==

صورة سر الصنعة

دائرة التردد للتيار الكهربي


----------



## رشيد الديزل (16 فبراير 2009)

11==

صورة البطاريتان المستخدمتان للجهاز









12==

صورز خلية انتاج الغاز فارغة من الماء







13==

وة الماء المستخدم من صنبور الماء = الحنفية









14==


صورة خرطوم الماء اوتزويد الخلية بالماء








تابع باقي الصور والشرح


----------



## مهندس المحبة (17 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووووور ..............


----------



## مهندس المحبة (17 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووووور ..............


----------



## مهندس المحبة (17 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووووور ..............


----------



## مهندس المحبة (17 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووووور ..............


----------



## عبد الله صادق (24 فبراير 2009)

عظيم جدا جدا لهذه المعلومات


----------



## فنرالصحرا (25 فبراير 2009)

كيف يكن الحصول على براغى بلا ستيك


----------



## abo raed (27 فبراير 2009)

نريد مزيد المعلومات ,,


----------



## bure (28 فبراير 2009)

*nuclear_fusion101************

dearMr,
i am student in faculty of scince and i am very near from invite my new water car but,i have one problem.
i dont know that hydrogen will work with any engine or special engine .
could you tell me what you know about that.
how can i use the hydrogen as a fuel.
thanks


----------

